
Stanford doctor: Coronavirus fatality rate for people under 45 'almost 0%' - mrfusion
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/stanford-doctor-coronavirus-infection-fatality-rate-for-people-under-45-almost-0
======
quantified
That's great if true. And he notes that there is likely a tremendous under-
reporting of the true infection rate.

The "I got messed up and couldn't breathe for a month, and took up space in
the ICU that could have been used for someone who had a heart attack" rate is
substantially higher than the fatality rate.

He's almost 55 and if he has elder relatives he may be interested in
suggesting effective changes to social and economic activity so the young-uns
don't spread it to him.

